# Estethetics School?



## tique41 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been looking into getting a higher education as a makeup professional and I was wondering if going through an esthetics school would be worth it? I visited Douglas J Aveda Institute the other day and I loved the atmosphere but the tuition alone was $10,500. For just wanting to do freelance makeup or just work at a counter it seemed like a lot of money. Do I really need that education for what I want to do?


----------

